# 14.5" panel width



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Just about all of them are that size.

As for cheap, that depends on the supply house. Murray, Sq D HomeLine, etc.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Square-D...th-Cover-Value-Pack-HOM3060M200PCVP/204836369


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I think all the manufacturers do. I just put a QO in today and they are 14.25 but that is close

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I think that's the standard to fit between studs that are 16" on center.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

No kidding, I thought they were 16" width. 

Looked on HD site, and siemens are 16" width.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Helmut said:


> No kidding, I thought they were 16" width.
> 
> Looked on HD site, and siemens are 16" width.


That's the cover. The body is always 14.5 to fit between studs, unless it's one of the mini panels.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Helmut said:


> No kidding, I thought they were 16" width.
> 
> Looked on HD site, and siemens are 16" width.


That's because it's Home Despot.

https://www.downloads.siemens.com/download-center/Download.aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_39338 

Dimensions at top. 14.25, you can work with that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Signal1 said:


> That's because it's Home Despot.
> 
> https://www.downloads.siemens.com/download-center/Download.aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_39338
> 
> Dimensions at top. 14.25, you can work with that.


Home Depot gets their specs from Siemens and what they stated was correct for the overall size (with cover). The Siemens specs that you posted were for the Enclosure size.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I get amazed on this site almost every single day.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I get amazed on this site almost every single day.


Oops, did I send you that d**k pic by accident?? Sorry, I meant for it to go to the new girl.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> That's because it's Home Despot.
> 
> https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_39338
> 
> Dimensions at top. 14.25, you can work with that.


The difference 14.50 - 14.25 = 0.25 is usually due to the walls of the enclosure.

IE, You're getting inside versus exterior distances.

BTW, _pray_ that the framers had straight lumber// weren't drunk.

In tract housing PSL also can describe the stud quality. 

I've seen enough wane to make me cry.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Oops, did I send you that d**k pic by accident?? Sorry, I meant for it to go to the new girl.


Don't worry. I knew it was you....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Don't worry. I knew it was you....


Had you seen this thing before???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Don't worry. I knew it was you....


Crocodile tattoo?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh it looks like scary resi day this morning . or just scary day .

Now i'm going to throw a tape at every box I see all day long .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Helmut said:


> No kidding, I thought they were 16" width.
> 
> Looked on HD site, and siemens are 16" width.


You have to watch HD. They can give you the size of the box it comes in.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh joy, the framers framed the opening smaller than 16 on center. They used nothing but the best, straight lumber, etc... As others have stated, most full sized panels are for 16" on center framing.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Home Depot gets their specs from Siemens and what they stated was correct for the overall size (with cover). The Siemens specs that you posted were for the Enclosure size.


Exactly.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Oh joy, the framers framed the opening smaller than 16 on center. .


Sawzall's, hammers and oscillating tools fix everything.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> Sawzall's, hammers and oscillating tools fix everything.


Or..... Just grab that bottle jack off the back of the van.....:blink:


----------

